# Update: Gerald Wallace Has A Collapsed Lung/Broken Rib



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

No link but that's what Larry Brown said he's hearing - it might be one of the two (or both). Wallace has been sent to the hospital - I really hope he's okay.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: Gerald Wallace With Collapsed Lung/Broken Rib?*

Collapsed lung? That's serious business, I really enjoy Gerald's game. I hope for his sake that everything is alright.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Gerald Wallace With Collapsed Lung/Broken Rib?*



> Charlotte Bobcats forward Gerald Wallace has been taken to a Los Angeles hospital where he will likely spend the night while being tested for a possible collapsed lung and fractured rib.
> 
> Wallace was taken to Centinela Hospital to have a CT scan to check for a collapsed lung. An X-ray at Staples Center indicated no fracture, but as a precaution, Wallace is going to get a second X-ray at the hospital.
> 
> Wallace was injured in the fourth quarter of the Bobcats' double-overtime victory over the Lakers when center Andrew Bynum hip-checked Wallace to the floor on a drive to the basket. Bynum was called for a flagrant foul, and Wallace had to be helped to the locker room by teammates.


http://www.charlotteobserver.com/breaking/story/500489.html


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Gerald Wallace With Collapsed Lung/Broken Rib?*

damn Drew, what's with that karate elbow move there


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Gerald Wallace With Collapsed Lung/Broken Rib?*

they have to suspend bynum for that.It was just completely unnecessary.I was thinking that Gerald should start wearing a flak jacket afterwards.It's like every game someone is throwing him to the floor.A few guys who spend a lot of time in the paint wear one and why not if you know you're going to get pounded.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Gerald Wallace With Collapsed Lung/Broken Rib?*



> "Wallace was diagnosed with having 30-40 percent of his left lung collapsed and a non-displaced fracture of the fifth rib following a CT-Scan at Centinela Hospital in Los Angeles. Wallace had a chest tube inserted into the lung to help restore it to functional capacity, but will remain in the hospital over the next 48 hours for observation."


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/ball_dont_lie/post/Video-Bynum-s-hard-foul-sends-Gerald-Wallace-to;_ylt=AhgNLOcpCdydQ2IJzC13nMy8vLYF?urn=nba,137304

For what it's worth, I don't think Bynum should be suspended. Anyway, I hope Crash is okay.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Gerald Wallace With Collapsed Lung/Broken Rib?*

Bynum shouldn't play as long as Gerald can't play...That was completely unacceptable.If someone did this to Kobe what would people be saying about this?Would he have gotten to stay in the game if he'd done that to Kobe?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Gerald Wallace With Collapsed Lung/Broken Rib?*

I like what the guy in the link I gave said:



> Unsurprisingly, a lot of people are calling the foul dirty and for Bynum to be suspended indefinitely. [Insert dramatic "sigh" SFX here.] For the umpteenth time, it's called professional basketball, folks — freak, unfortunate injuries can happen. (At least, until we start wrapping players in bubble wrap.)
> 
> As Ziller notes, it looks like Bynum missed his rotation and tried to make up ground fast to save face with Coach Jackson. He reached out with his arm to wrap up him, Wallace hit the key much faster than anticipated, chest meets elbow, ouch. Was it lazy defense by Bynum? Yes, no doubt. But malicious? Please ...


It was a hard foul, no doubt, but I don't think he was trying to foul him that hard. It warranted a flagrant, yes, but I don't think it warrants a suspension. If the same thing happened to Kobe, I'd be saying the same thing. I'm not some huge Lakers homer who thinks players should only be reprimanded for hurting the Lakers players.


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: Gerald Wallace With Collapsed Lung/Broken Rib?*

There are a handful of players out there that are exciting as hell to watch, but really put their bodies through more than they can handle, numerous times throughout the season. Wallace is sadly one of those cases.

This one really isn't his fault, but it just adds to the list. I'm waiting for something serious, life threatening to happen to him one day on the court. Idk why.. but i can just feel it.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: Gerald Wallace With Collapsed Lung/Broken Rib?*

it was sad to hear him groaning on the court, he literally looked like a fish out of water. I think Bynum should be suspended for the sole reasoning that you HAVE to protect players in some sense, as wallace was completely vulnerable and Bynum had NO chance on making a play on the ball. Much like protecting the quartback in football, there has to be a little more harsh penalties for plays of this nature unless you want to see teams employ the goon squad on opposing teams star players alot more.


----------

